# Salmon Finally showed up in GR



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

Well finally we have some fish in GR. As I was out on the big lake this weekend a few of my buddies from the river sent me a few pics of kings and coho !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also a decent Brownie. I am not saying the run has begun but a few fish showed up.....


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the report

Sent from my HERO200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes thanks for posting.


----------



## tightline24 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for the report!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yee haww!! Now y'all can perfect that 6th street shark hookset!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol it didnt take no time for that to get out. I figured it would be kept on the Down Low for a few weeks.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Lol it didnt take no time for that to get out. I figured it would be kept on the Down Low for a few weeks.


It's easy to do when you're trying to promote your business.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> It's easy to do when you're trying to promote your business.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

What!? Josh is only tryin to protect the snaggin pool err sixth street dam..

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Lol it didnt take no time for that to get out. I figured it would be kept on the Down Low for a few weeks.


 It's hard to keep 6th. st. a secret, for more then a day, let a lone a few weeks.:lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Everyone to the 2nd! I call the icebreaker!!!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Trout King said:


> Everyone to the 2nd! I call the icebreaker!!!


 Ya, for fresh salmon, i'll take the hole just above the break in the coffer dam (above bride st.) BIG fun,know run.:lol:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

riverbob said:


> Ya, for fresh salmon, i'll take the hole just above the break in the coffer dam (above bride st.) BIG fun,know run.:lol:


Haha. I guess fresh is a relative term.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I fished 6th st Sunday morning and Sunday evening and there was zero fish jumping and I saw zero silver fish landed...so I wouldn't get too excited.

I have seen a few fish around but I wouldn't head down there expecting anything special.

I did add a few things to the list for the up and coming and 2nd annual 'funny things you have seen at 6th st thread'


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> I fished 6th st Sunday morning and Sunday evening and there was zero fish jumping and I saw zero silver fish landed...so I wouldn't get too excited.


You need to fish the East corner to be a fish killer.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> You need to fish the East corner to be a fish killer.


I always look over there and wonder what those guys are all about. 

So far I see the following...

1. You need a fly rod to fish over there.

2. Setting the hook on the end of every drift is mandatory.

3. They have a couch and chairs over there and they spend a lot of time hanging out on the bank not fishing.

4. Roping every fish is mandatory.

What am I missing?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Throwing boulders from the top of the overlook at other fishermen.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

diztortion said:


> Throwing boulders from the top of the overlook at other fishermen.


I met a kid on the west side last year that said he doesn't fish the east side any more because the last time he was there a guy was smoking crack and someone stole his extra pole.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

There's no better flossing than that.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::SHOCKED::SHOCKED::SHOCKED::rant::rant::rant: Gotta Love The East side Boyz!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

east side fly rod crackers


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I watched the fish ladder for about 30 minutes around 11 this morning, today. Saw a few 20 pounders slithering up over the step and then sliding back down. Its nice to see the carp cleaning the ladder in preparation for fall fish to use it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

limpinglogan said:


> I always look over there and wonder what those guys are all about.
> 
> So far I see the following...
> 
> ...


If you wait til the end of your drift (on the 2nd run), it won't do you nearly as much good. I'm just sayin.............:evilsmile


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

limpinglogan said:


> 2. Setting the hook on the end of every drift is mandatory.
> What am I missing?


 That because they are better hunters then fishermen.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Riverbob, are your dogs barking yet?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

diztortion said:


> Riverbob, are your dogs barking yet?


 no, he just lays in the water panting. n :chillin:


----------



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

FYI the original intent of my visit today was to let all of you know one of my good buddies was fishing the Grand today and got a few ugly green kings but the water has come up and I would not be surprised to see a few fish up here this weekend have a great holiday and tight lines to ya..........PS. I am heading to the Betsy I will let you know how I do Tuesday...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

J&D Mobile said:


> FYI the original intent of my visit today was to let all of you know one of my good buddies was fishing the Grand today and got a few ugly green kings but the water has come up and I would not be surprised to see a few fish up here this weekend have a great holiday and tight lines to ya..........PS. I am heading to the Betsy I will let you know how I do Tuesday...


The betsy is a hell of a drive. Like around 8 hrs right? Good luck.


----------



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow not that bad about three hours give or take I got a friend going up and he offered me a ride his family lives up there . So I figure why not big lakes gonna be rough till Sunday morning.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

got a buddy lives between the betsy and big man,works in lansing quite a bit,hes got extra vehicles,thinking about just going up and leaving my boat up there an catching free rides from him back n forth::gaga:3-4 days at a time,the only thing is he is up there during weekends


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Not much longer and fish should really be showing up in GR.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Hit the Grand yesterday and fished below the 6th st. dam. Didn't catch anything there and probably waded and casted for about 2 hrs, saw a few people pick up some large carp, that was it. Was casting panther martin's and rapala's, what seems to be the bait of choice down there during the salmon run? New to this river...

Also, what the hell is up with the kids running up the wall of the fish ladder and using it as a diving board? Saw way too many 10-12 year olds down there yesterday with no supervision swimming / doing cannon balls below the dam. Totally unsafe.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the west side of gr

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

I was also down to the river yesterday you did not do anything wrong g the fishing is just slow at the moment water is too warm. My choice of bait is skein or spawn bags cured In the super secret brine lol. As for the kids that is normal. The ones jumping I know there dad/uncle was there in the water. It is fun but you need to have respect for the river. The only way it is dangerous is negligence/stupidity. You here all the media stories making it out to be monster killing machine. Like the last report I saw they tied a pop bottle to a string and threw it in the east corner white wash to show it get sucked under and pop back up. Little do they k ow it is knee deep at most there. Most of the guys are pretty cool on both sides if you have questions just ask and we will help out. Hope to see you back out there soon .


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sure I would have been doing the same thing back in my rowdy younger days. Freaked me out and I had to leave though, I remember being 14 and going to a benefit pasta dinner for a kid from a town over that dove into a river and broke his neck on a boy scout trip and was paralyzed from the waist down. Those kids vibed me out and made me nervous.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

J&D, were you the guy I talked to that found the broken fishing rod / reel combo in the river on the west bank?


----------



## J&D Mobile (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope that was a good buddy of mine. I was up on the stairs talking to him I was not fishing.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Right on. I'll probably see ya down there sometime then, if you see a guy casting rapalas with an ugly stick and an orange pack over his shoulder say hey.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Trout King said:


> The betsy is a hell of a drive. Like around 8 hrs right? Good luck.


I've fished the Betsy (and Shelldrake). About 5.5 hrs from GR. The Betsie can be made in 2.5. I do tend to drive a shade over the limit when on my way to go fishing.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

TK81 said:


> I've fished the Betsy (and Shelldrake). About 5.5 hrs from GR. The Betsie can be made in 2.5. I do tend to drive a shade over the limit when on my way to go fishing.


I've only been pulled over 3 times for speeding in my life. Each time was on my way to a NW river.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Apparently the joke was misunderstood lol. I know where the betsIE is, but the betsY is a superior trib...tk got it


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

GR Salmon caught just the other day!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

GR Salmon caught just the other day!
View attachment 44393



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

GR Salmon caught just the other day!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

badercmu123 said:


> GR Salmon caught just the other day!
> View attachment 44394


Do I see a hook in the outside of its mouth??? :lol:


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice catch 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't know that was a salmon.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

That fish is a walleye.  And no its not a walleye salmon.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

badercmu123 said:


> GR Salmon caught just the other day!
> View attachment 44394
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice catch, deep fry that one, n smoke your next salmon...


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jrv said:


> I've only been pulled over 3 times for speeding in my life. Each time was on my way to a NW river.


I've been lucky on the tickets, but my issue is the deer right on the side of 115 at 4AM. Makes a guy a bit nervous...


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I was at the fish ladder around noon saw 2 dark salmon try to go up the dam and 3 a little lighter go up the ladder. It won't be much longer.


----------



## halliday45 (Jan 3, 2011)

there has been a good number of fish the last couple days


----------

